# Secteur maximum tire size? (28mm)



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Will 28mm tire or 25mm tire with 23mm wide rims? 
Some tires are wider than tall, some taller than wide, I'm asking including height to front/ rear.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

My 2012 Secteur could take 25mm tires on the DT Axis 2.0 wheels. I didn't try 28mm tires.

This thread seems to suggest it could take 28mm tires.


----------

